

Facebook now posts strangers' stories in your feed... - cliveholloway

...if your friends like/comment them - anyone know why?<p>In the last few days, I've started seeing comments that my friends have posted on other people's walls appearing in my news feed - people I'm NOT friends with. I'm finding this a little bizarre (and rather creepy). Yes, the recipient's walls are public but this is still really bizarre.<p>Does anyone have any insight into what benefit there is meant to be in me knowing what my friends are saying to people I do not know? And, more importantly, has anyone worked out how to disable this in the Byzantine Facebook privacy pages? A quick search on the subject gets lost in the rest of the Facebook privacy discussions.
======
lorraa
My news feed is full of strangers as well. This is the only place I've found
where anyone is discussing this particular Facebook privacy issue. Every
single one of my friends' comments and whatever they are posting on (sometimes
a pretty private status update) is showing in my news feed. I doubt that all
of them suddenly changed their posting privacy settings to "public" or
"friends of friends" at the same time. If I'm in some testing bracket then I'm
pretty sure that when everybody gets this they are gonna freak.

------
mschaecher
I've seen this a handful of times in my feed over the past week.

Since not everyone is seeing this happen, I imagine that it is a new feature
test. I had a friend get the newest Facebook design 4 months before anyone
else she new with no explanation whatsoever.

------
studer
Are you sure this is a new feature?

~~~
cliveholloway
I haven't seen it for people you aren't friends with before the last few days,
so I'm pretty sure - either that or it's a bug. Either way, some feedback on
it would be welcomed if anyone knows anything.

~~~
ralphc
I saw it for one friend, for about half a day, then it stopped. Probably just
a bug they fixed.

